# Shooting pains in vagina? 36weeks



## MrsFernihough

Hey, I keep getting shooting pains in my vagina, not like cramps just sudden sharp pain that comes and goes. Had it on and off for 3days, just wondered if anyone else is getting this or knows what it is? Thanks


----------



## _Lexi_

I've been getting the same the past few days. No idea what it is. Happens more when I'm walking. x


----------



## cupcakekate

I get this too I hate it! Think it's baby banging on our cervix xx


----------



## kaylamariee

I have these shooting pains too,
I asked my obgyn what this is and she said this happens a lot and they don't know what it is, it just happens !
Was kind of surprised, lol..
SOmetimes I have to stop cause its so sharp lol


----------



## gemsar

I had it from 30weeks. I asked the midwife once baby was born and its just all your muscles and ligaments preparing for labour x


----------



## diggory77

Lightening crotch, your little headbangers are nutting your cervix! I don't miss that one bit!
Xxx


----------



## MrsFernihough

It's sooooo painful! I could feel it while I was napping earlier, not enough to wake me but enough to be aware of!! Does that mean babies head is engaging? X


----------



## diggory77

Probably, if its stop-you-in-your-tracks painful, your baby is probably wiggling its way lower down ready xxxx


----------



## MrsCeder

I've been getting these pains as well! I mainly get them when I am sitting up, esp in the car. They make me stop and gasp with the pain. Really hoping baby comes sooner rather than later!


----------



## diggory77

I hope your babies come on time too! I was engaged from 34 weeks but went 9 days over though, think they come when they are ready! X


----------

